# Nady vs. Behringer



## AVGuyAndy (Jun 25, 2005)

Ok, it seems Nady and Behringer are the 2 kings of cheap in the audio world. I've been looking for a cheap, but decent amp. 

Nday has the XA line. The XA2100 looks nice. Behringer has the Europower line,and their Europower 2500 is looking great too. I don't want this thread to turn into a thread about how Behringer sucks. I just want to get to know how these amps hold up in the real world.

Here's how I see it:

Behringer Europower 2500
More power than the XA2100
Has speakon outputs
Hard to find.

Nady XA2100
Less power than the behringer
Only has binding post outputs. I don't really mind, just speakon is nice.
Same price as the Behringer
Easily available.

Any opinions are welcome. Let me know what you guys think. I'm undecided on which one to buy.


----------



## inspector_gizmo (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't know why people give behringer such a bad wrap. Yes, some of their products are on the cheap side, but they have some stuff that can even beat the big companies. Personally I love my Behringer EQ and for the money I spent on it, I feel it is worth every penny.

Aside from that though, I think the Behringer is the better choice. From the reviews on musiciansfriend.com it seems like the Behringer is a much more popular and better amp. The built in limiter and frequency filters also seem to favor the behringer. The only thing I miss on the behringer from the description is the detent volume knobs, but perhaps it has those as well.The behringer seems to have the performance and ease of use of a QSC amp. (Not to mention the look as well.) 

My theory as to why the EP2500 is so hard to come by is because it is such a good amp and everyone is purchasing one. I would go for the Behringer, but thats just IMHO.


----------



## mbenonis (Jun 25, 2005)

What make and model speakers are you using with your amp? It would also be helpful to know how many and whether they will be in parallel or series. With this information, I would be able to make an informed recommendation of what amp would best suit you.

As far as Behringer, the reason that nobody likes them is because in the past, they have stolen designs from a number of companies, remanufactured them with ultra cheap parts, and put them on the market for half cost. They have even gone as far as duplicating the user's guide and leaving the victim company's phone numbers in the manual.


----------



## stantonsound (Jun 25, 2005)

I have also used Behringer equipment for quite a while and have never had a problem with any of it. No... it isn't the best stuff, but it is pretty good. I have used their boards, a couple of eq's and the 2500 amp. I feel that Behringer is better than the price they charge, so it is a good buy. 

On the other hand, I have never had a good experience with anything that said Nady on it. In my opinion, it is junk that is only fit for e-bay and second rate DJ's. 

Name isn't always important, function and dependability are!


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jun 25, 2005)

> What make and model speakers are you using with your amp?



I'll be using 2 Peavy PR-15s as well as some RV Sx300s occasionaly. Thanks guys.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh, one other thing, if I do get the behringer 2500 amp, I'm going to test it out against what it's cloned from, the QSC RMX2450 with the same board, EQs, etc. Should be interesting to see the results.


----------



## mbenonis (Jun 26, 2005)

I would definitely go for the Behringer (or, if you can afford it, the QSC). The Nady will underpower your speakers, leading to the possibility of destroying them by turning the amp up too much.

You might even consider an amp capable of delivering 600W + per channel if you can afford it.


----------



## avkid (Jun 26, 2005)

Behringer, Nady has serious durability issues!


----------



## ricc0luke (Jun 26, 2005)

not sure about amps... but nady's wireless isn't horrible...


----------



## macwhiz (Mar 20, 2012)

Check out the Behringer iNuke series, they'd have enough power for your setup and they have a DSP option


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 21, 2012)

You all do realise this is a 7 year old thread?


----------



## macwhiz (Mar 21, 2012)

Chris15 said:


> You all do realise this is a 7 year old thread?



oops. Never looked at the date


----------

